# Shop



## jay quintin (Oct 29, 2007)

hELLO, I AM LOOKING FOR PLANS ON A BUILT IT YOURSELF ROUTER TABLE FOR MY SHOP.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to the Forums Jay. Here are some link to plans, hope these help. 

Corey

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BYOT--

http://www.woodworking.org/WC/GArchive98/7_10johnsrtab1.html

http://www.jeffgreefwoodworking.com/pnc/ShopProj/benchrout/index.html

http://www.bobsplans.com/BobsPlans/RouterTable/RouterTable.htm

http://home.pacbell.net/jdismuk/routertable.html

http://www.jeffgreefwoodworking.com/pnc/ShopProj/floorrout/index.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jay

Here's one that everyone likes, but you can find many on the net.

http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct3.cgi?0301


=============



jay quintin said:


> hELLO, I AM LOOKING FOR PLANS ON A BUILT IT YOURSELF ROUTER TABLE FOR MY SHOP.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Jay and welcome to the forums. Let us know what you decide on your router table.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Welcome...


----------

